# Triton Box Mod



## kimbo (11/2/15)

​http://www.vapordna.com/Triton-Box-Mod-by-Dark-Ronin-Modz-p/tbm001.htm

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MurderDoll (11/2/15)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 21217​http://www.vapordna.com/Triton-Box-Mod-by-Dark-Ronin-Modz-p/tbm001.htm



Holy crap! 2k+ for that mod!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (11/2/15)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 21217​http://www.vapordna.com/Triton-Box-Mod-by-Dark-Ronin-Modz-p/tbm001.htm



Insane...and intriguing


----------



## Robert Howes (11/2/15)

Dual fire!!!! now that's a new take on cloud chasing. Looks very cool but has a real price tag on it.


----------



## Riddle (11/2/15)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 21217​http://www.vapordna.com/Triton-Box-Mod-by-Dark-Ronin-Modz-p/tbm001.htm


Very similar to the hells gate box mod. But I think this looks nicer. I wonder how it is to vape on 2 Rdas at once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (11/2/15)

Riddle said:


> I wonder how it is to vape on 2 Rdas at once.



Cloudy...definitely cloudy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (11/2/15)

Riddle said:


> I wonder how it is to vape on 2 Rdas at once.



Sucking on this ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (11/2/15)

kimbo said:


> Sucking on this ..
> View attachment 21218


Haha yeah must be. But I so badly want to try it.


----------



## DemonicBunnee (11/2/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------

